# Unter XP VMware installieren und Internet einrichten



## hase94 (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo leute ich bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand helfen kann.
Ich hab VMware auf XP installiert. Unter der VMware habe ich auch XP, jetzt wollte ich auf der VMware Internet einrichten. Nach mehreren Versuchen stürtzte irgendwann die VMware ab seitdem kommt eine Bluescreen meldung und ich kann nicht mehr hochfahren. Jetzt habe ich die VMware neu installiert. Als ich die VMware noch nicht installiert hatte ging auch auf meinem host kein Internet. erst jetzt.Mein Internet zugang geht über einen NAT-Router, der die IP 192.168.0.1 hat. Mein XP-PC hat die IP 192.168.0.3 und einen Standartgateway 192.168.0.1. Der VMware-PC hat die IP 192.168.0.4 und einen Standartgateway 192.168.0.5.

                  Wer was weis schreibt es bitte.


----------



## AnubisKaNi (8. August 2007)

Also... ok DHCP hat deinem Rechner diese IP gegeben richtig? Deinen Pysikalischen jez? Erkennen kannst das über die Eingabeauforderung(Start/Ausführen: "cmd")-->  "ipconfig /all" ... so... der STandardgateway sucht z.b. nach http://www.google.de... da dort auch die IP vom Router steht findet er es auch...so.. nun guck doch mal bei deinem VM-XP... diese IP ist die Zufall oder stand diese da immer schon... also so findet er ja nix... du kannst natürlich auch per Switch deinen Reelen und deinen Virtuellen in ein LAN stecken sodass beide logisch eine vom Router(DHCP-Server) bezogen IP bekommen und naja... auf jeden denn auf Aitomatisch beziehen das Häkchen machen in deinen TCP/IP Protokoll... du hast ja unter VM-Ware einen extra Netzwerk adapter... aber der interessiert erstmal nicht... ich denke es müsste funktionieren wenn du in dein VM-Ware XP da erstmal bei deinen Eigenschaften von LAN-Verbindung das "VMWare Bridge Protokoll" und den "Virtual Machine Network Service" aktiviert wenn noch net..also Häkchen machen... da.. ..so... denn müssen dein Reeler und dein Virtueller Rechner im gleichen Netz sein mit deinem Standardgateway zusammen... z.b. PC1=192.168.0.3 PC=192.168.0.4 Standard Gateway=192.168.0.1 =)  gut das hasst ja schon :suspekt: ... DNS Server mach ma 192.168.0.1 ok... =) so denn ping mal rum.. =) ob du Verbindungen hast im LAN etc. und I-Net =)  wenn denn noch nicht...also denn hmm.. Muss ich wohl ma denn ausprobieren fix.. aber mach erstmal und poste denn ...

Hau rein =)


----------



## Sinac (8. August 2007)

Was für einen Netzwerkadapter hast du der VM denn gegeben? Am sinnvollsten um mit dem Rest des LAn zu kommunizieren ist Bridged, dann sieht die VM eine gewöhnliche Netzwerkkarte als ob sie physiklisch mit dem LAN verbunden wäre. Die Einstellung "Connected" in den VM Settings entspricht dabei dem einstecken bzw. entfernen des Netzwerkkabels. Der Netzwerkkarte in der VM kannst du dann ganz einfach eine IP Adresse und die anderen Einstellungen geben und dann sollte es auch schon funktionieren.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

